# The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti



## jhar26

*TOP 100*

*1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11
51. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1053)
52. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
53. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
54. Weber - Konzertstück
55. Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos
56. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
57. Gershwin - Concerto in F
58. Ligeti - Piano Concerto
59. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
60. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
61. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 7 (BWV 1058)
62. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"
63. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 2
64. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
65. Ireland - Piano Concerto
66. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1060)
67. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 (for the left hand)
68. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
69. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 2
70. Bartók - Concerto for Two Pianos
71. Vivaldi-Bach - Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
72. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
73. Franck - Symphonic Variations
74. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14 (HWV 296a)
75. Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 2
76. Poulenc - Concert champêtre
77. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
78. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
79. Tveitt - Piano Concerto No. 4 "Aurora Borealis"
80. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
81. C.P.E. Bach - Keyboard Concerto in D minor (H 427)
82. Schumann - Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
83. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
84. Lutosławski - Piano Concerto
85. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 3 "Gift of Dreams"
86. Vaughan Williams - Piano Concerto
87. C. Schumann - Piano Concerto
88. Handel - Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292)
89. Britten - Diversions for Piano (left hand) and Orchestra
90. Scriabin - Piano Concerto
91. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 18
92. Debussy - Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra
93. Beach - Piano Concerto
94. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 4
95. Dvorak - Piano Concerto
96. Atterberg - Piano Concerto
97. Carter - Piano Concerto
98. Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 4
99. Liszt - Totentanz
100. Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 4 *


----------

